# Bigfoot!!!!



## PHIL M (Dec 2, 2004)

yall know how your mind starts wandering while you sitting in the stand for hours on end. well I had a thought the other day. say your sitting in your stand, and a bigfoot steps out at 20 yards, perfect quartering away shot. knowing that there has never been positive evidence of their exsistance. do you shoot it or let it walk? If you where to shoot it, could any charges be brought against you for doing it? there is no season on them, and their not a game animal. Im not sure what I would do.
ps; Im not crazy or anything like that!


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 2, 2004)

I seem to remember hearing that they made it illegal to shoot bigfoot in one or more of the western coast states, maybe WA, OR, CA or AK.

In any case, if it weren't a game animal or classified as a varmint - you might get yourself charged with some violation in almost any state.  Of course the authorities would probably confiscate the carcass and you couldn't even sell it to pay for your legal defense.  On the other hand you'd be forever 
(in)famous, depending on one's point of view.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 2, 2004)

What would I do if Bigfoot walked out in my deer woods?


I wouldn't never hunt in that county agin,dem thangs jest look too much like folks :speechles


----------



## mpowell (Dec 2, 2004)

he's feral game--i'd shoot him.

i hear they make great jerky!  i just wonder what a bigfoot full-body mount would run???


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 2, 2004)

I know where a big foot crosses the road a couple of times a day in Heard.  Dont belive me you say?  Ask Dawn2Dusk he has been with me a couple of times when we saw him.

Jim


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 2, 2004)

Im sure that he was being chased by a black panther!


----------



## beginnersluck (Dec 2, 2004)

*Stolen Game cams and Bigfoot?  Coincidence?*



			
				Lthomas said:
			
		

> I have heard storys of hunters who have claimed to of seen the creature. I have always wondered in my mind why it is that they did not shoot that critter. I have heard the same excuse by folks. " It looks to much like a human." Me myself, I would have layed that critter out. Their is no way that the Gov can prosicute you for a shooting a critter that they deem as non exhistant. Besides, If this creature were to exhist, why is it that out of all the trail cams in the world, none have gotten an exposure of big foot?
> Some folks say that they are just to intelligent. Intelligence as to avoid humans I can accept, However, intelligence with built in Game cam radar is not a very good argument.
> I know of a lot of guys that are afraid of their own shadow. I worry more about snakes and large angry boar hogs. Not some 1500 lb ape man creature that lurks in the back of the minds of grown men that have to wait till daylight to head to the stand.



GAME CAMS?  Seems a lot have been stolen in the past few years?  Bigfoot may be the culprit.  The flash goes off, and Bam!  Bigfoot confiscates it.  Now there's a thought! :speechles


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 2, 2004)

I hope y'all don't shoot!

It may be Hilton!!! :speechles


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 2, 2004)

ITS STARTING TO MAKE SENSE NOW!


----------



## broadhead (Dec 2, 2004)

Jeff,
you just made sure you got to Hilton before he got to you!!  

How far do you think a person could get in court using this defense:

"I thought it was Big Foot. How was I to know it was my  (shiftless, good for nothing) hairy brother-in-law?"  :speechles


----------



## Killdee (Dec 2, 2004)

Heres what walked in front of my buddys game cam a few weeks ago.
Killdee


----------



## Nick_T (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/state_listing.asp?state=ga

Some of the stories will raise the hair on the back of your neck. I ain't sayin that I do or don't believe, but too many folks seem to have seen something.

Bird hunter only here, so I'd most likely be armed with low brass 7.5 shot in a 12ga. It ain't gonna get a shot outa my gun unless it makes the first move, and is within 10 yards.

Nick T


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 2, 2004)

Killdee
That looks like Michael Jackson from his "Thriller Video" or was that Latoilet? :speechles


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2004)

Man, ya'll quit all this talk! Now I'm a mid day hunter, for good


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 2, 2004)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Heres what walked in front of my buddys game cam a few weeks ago.
> Killdee


 Now that's funny right there!!!! *LMBO*


----------



## NO LIMIT (Dec 2, 2004)

i just cant make myself fall for such a mythical creature.... i quit believing in santa a long time ago!!!!

but lets say i was in a fairy tale and big foot walked out i would shoot him in a heart beat!


----------



## meateater (Dec 2, 2004)

*thats good stuff*



			
				Killdee said:
			
		

> Heres what walked in front of my buddys game cam a few weeks ago.
> Killdee


HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HT2 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Phil.....*

If'n it's a "BIGFOOT" or somethin' that I don't know what it is........And, it's looks a bit scary and maybe like it can whip my butt.....

I "SHOOT" and then figure out what to do later.......


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 2, 2004)

*wow*

  I just played the ohio sound recording from the link that Nick T gave, scared the bejevives out of me!! the cat and dogs seem to have dissapeared somewere too!!!  :speechles  :speechles  :speechles


----------



## Tom Borck (Dec 3, 2004)

I think this a real photo of him in his living room!


----------



## mpowell (Dec 3, 2004)

Tom Borck said:
			
		

> I think this a real photo of him in his living room!



tom--please stop posting that picture of broadhead.  you know how conscious he is of people seeing his ugly furniture!


----------



## HT2 (Dec 3, 2004)

*T B......*

Now that is just plain "nasty"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpowell (Dec 3, 2004)

*speaking of bigfoot . . .*

a buddy of mine i grew up with swears this happened to his dad . . .

his father and a family friend were hunting together years ago and it was brutally cold so no one was out on their lease that day.  they both got so cold in the woods they decided to head back and sit in the truck for a little while to warm up.

as luck would have it, as they were getting into the truck a small buck popped out just down the road and the friend shot the buck.  this was behind the truck.  they figured they'd pick him up later and warm up in the truck a bit first so they got in.  after warming up, his father took a peak in the rearview mirror and didn't see the buck out there any more.  they'd watched him drop in his tracks earlier so this baffled both of them.  they got out to see what was up and they said they saw huge footprints and drag marks on the ground where something big had dragged the deer off!

they searched for more sign of the dead buck but found none.  no blood, nothing.  after seeing those huge footprints they decided to get out of there!

hey, i wasn't there and he swears it happened.  take it for what it's worth to you!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Dec 3, 2004)

Im pretty sure I wouldn't shoot one unless it was a threat to me... you never know what somebody may be doing to pull a prank. There would always be a doubt in my mind that it may be a costume. Now if somebody is stupid and foolish enough to run around the woods during deer season with an ape suit on may need to be erased from the gene pool anyways!!

Great link Nick T, thats some pretty intresting stuff... I want to believe but I just think that Georgia is too heavily hunted (deer, etc.) and explored not to turn up some kind of tangible evidence.But as others have said there are animals in our very deer woods that we never see or find dead but they are for sure there... so who knows??


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 3, 2004)

Nick_T said:
			
		

> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/state_listing.asp?state=ga
> 
> Some of the stories will raise the hair on the back of your neck. I ain't sayin that I do or don't believe, but too many folks seem to have seen something.
> 
> ...


 Click on the "Cherokee County" link and you'll see the report I made of what I saw years ago...

Neat site -- It's always been a favorite of mine!


----------



## mpowell (Dec 3, 2004)

this is pretty wild, but i was checking out the bfro.net site on bigfoot sightings in georgia.  they had two listed for tattnall county and i viewed those.

the first sighting in 1982 actually took place at the old beards creek church.  this run-down church and the land were purchased back in the early 90's by the father of one of my best friends.  the church is on the area road around ft. stewart.  they remodeled the church inside and out and turned it into a weekend getaway home since they lived up in marietta.  place didn't even have a phone line since his father really wanted to "get away". 

last time i passed by there was in the summer and they had a for sale sign up.  the last time i actually spend the night in the house was around 1997 or so.  i was down there a number of times through the early to mid 90's and hunted ft. stewart which was right across the street.

barry never mentioned bigfoot sightings around there.  according to the website guys at stewart had an encounter in dec., 1995.


----------



## Tom Borck (Dec 3, 2004)

My grandfather was a bridge tender in "The Florida Keys" and saw a Bigfoot around 2am in the morning crossing the highway!  

Might add he has also seen some feaky stuff in the Bermuda Triangle....boats stop running, no wind, compass did not work for some unknown reason, etc....


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 3, 2004)

The Bermuda Triangle has always intrigued me!  Stuff that's "unexplainable" has always piqued my interest... Bermuda Triangle, Nessie, Bigfoot, women..


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 3, 2004)

how about women with big feet?


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 3, 2004)

PHIL M said:
			
		

> how about women with big feet?


 Why does that movie "Duece Bigelow Male Jigelow" come to mind when I read that???


----------



## mpowell (Dec 3, 2004)

Tom Borck said:
			
		

> . . . saw a Bigfoot around 2am in the morning crossing the highway!



tom--you sure it wasn't someone we know's ex-girlfriend????


----------



## broadhead (Dec 3, 2004)

> I think this a real photo of him in his living room!


Hey Powell!
Take off your sweater and stay a while!  

No Bigfoot encounters for me unless you count the student that I taught in sixth grade. He wore a size 22. No joke.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 3, 2004)

*fuel to the fire*

My younger brother and I used to "hunt" each other with bbguns, I know its was a bad idea, shoot your eye out and all, and dont let your kids read this but anyway we would run around at night  up close to the Fort Mtn lookout playing army and with almost no traffic on Rt 52 west at midnight, we would walk back home along the road...I had climbed a tree with plans to either drop out of it on top of my brother or atleast ambush him as he worked his way back down the mtn.  Well along came two vehicles and I could just make out my brothers outline, ghillie clad, in the fog, as he jumped off into the woods in front of the headlights.  The two trucks came to an abrupt halt just down in front of me, guys jumped out with flashlights, and gun rack firearms no doubt, and hastly found courage in one another, "Did you see that thing?"  "Yea but what was it"  "I dont' know but lets get the explicative out a here". Truck doors slammed and tires squealad away...I started laughing so hard I nearly fell out the tree, my brother quickly acquired my position and made his way back up the bluff to me.  I shinyed on down and we started walking on towards home together, the fog got thicker, and without flashlights of our own, we could only keep our path by following the pavement in the pitch black.  All of a suden, the most bone chilling, hair raising, growl/roar stopped us in our tracks, it seemed to come from within inches of our face and all around us.  frozen with fear boys, I then broke out in a knee knocking tremble that prompted us both to involuntarily Rooaar back at whatever we had meet up with in the darkness.  I have never felt so primal and ready for blood in all my life.  My brother and I had both instinctualy drew our $10 bowie knives and bbguns to the alternate hip and its sheer wonder why we didn't end up hacking each other up.....My friends, I know beyond a shadow of doubt that this was not a dog and not a wild hog, it could have been a bear but I didn't care, we hightailed it the rest of the way home runin off the road and into the ditch numerous times just because it was so dark we couldn't keep up with curves in teh road...  What we dished out earlier in the night sure came back to haunt us ten fold....

And almost the exact same thing happened a few years later as we had hiked into cohutta down Jacks river trail, lost the trail after dark, and stumbled our way down the river bed towards beechbottom.  This time the knives came out again, we squared up back to back and prepared to do battle, the growls (multiple) were halted by the owners voice as a camper called off his two dobermans.  This time however the growls registered as that of dogs and we were able to ease on down the river without the temporary paralysis experienced the first time...

Ive also been growled out by a wild hogs, yes they do growl, while sleeping in an old roadbed along a tributary to Jacks river...apparantly a litter of pigs had made its way up the creek, and walked right through our primitive camp, no tents, before realizing everybody was to close for comfort...Post the first two experiences, this didn't even warent me to lay my hand my rifle, I just rolled over and went back to sleep...

well, enough, this is turning into a book..and yes its amazing we're still alive...


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 3, 2004)

FX, thanks for sharing that story!  I can't tell you how many times I've been popped with a BB doing the same thing you described.

Not the smartest thing to do in the world, but what else are 8 kids on the same hill going to do after school?  Football??????


----------



## JerryC (Dec 3, 2004)

20 yard shot, quartering away at what I am sure is a Bigfoot? Yes, I'd shoot. Then I'd call my ammo manufacturer, my knife manufacturer, my clothes manufacturer, my boots manufacturer, my truck manufacturer... And a lawyer. Cha ching! -JerryC

T Borck, I wonder if what was seen in the Keys was a skunk ape instead???


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 3, 2004)

Jim and D2d that was just Huntnut you saw after no shave/shower/ect all weekend at C.H.H.C.     :speechles eddy


----------



## BWANAMARK (Dec 3, 2004)

*s,s&s*

When I was out in WY last month, a local shed antler hunter told me their local rule for encounters with grizzlies, wolves, panthers, etc.  =
"Shoot, Shovel and Shut Up".  
: "What bigfoot? Are you crazy or something?"


----------



## Tom Borck (Dec 3, 2004)

JerryC said:
			
		

> T Borck, I wonder if what was seen in the Keys was a skunk ape instead???



Could have been, I was a baby when he my grandfather was sorking down there.  My grandmother said he just quit drinking right before he saw  him.  He swears that he saw him.


----------



## Reelcool (Sep 13, 2008)

haha very very true 
the most unexplainable of all women


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Sep 15, 2008)

ITs funny that Cohutta was mentioned.  My wife works at the USFS and there was a few guys that came up about once or twice a year to look for Big Foots (big feet?) any way he hasnt been around for the past couple of years and he showed up just last week.  All of his help quit but he says he has proof of several big foots on Chattahoochee National Forest.  Im thinking of offering him my help just to see what he has.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 15, 2008)

Dang I Thought Someone Had Done Stuck A Bigfoot

Then I Seen This Thread Was Started Back In 2004


----------



## starvin (Sep 29, 2008)

yea, I'd done been reading for a while. When then, checked the date.

he he.


----------



## dglover (Oct 7, 2008)

i think bigfoot has been stealling our stands and tearing up or gates at our club


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought the guy I bought that stand from was a little too hairy.


----------



## starvin (Oct 10, 2008)

I went to the site they mentioned, the one sighting of BF in Paulding Co.
was rite besides my house. hannah swamp..yites


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 10, 2008)

starvin said:


> I went to the site they mentioned, the one sighting of BF in Paulding Co.
> was rite besides my house. hannah swamp..yites



just keep him down there,don't want to see that thang up at burnt hickory


----------



## starvin (Oct 10, 2008)

I hear ya,  That same area is where I take my little one to pan fish.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Oct 13, 2008)

*I personally dont believe in FOOTS, but have a buddy who swears he saw (what appeared to be a  BIGFOOT by legend) one.  He literally will not talk about it......sounds crazy, but Ill bring it up every couple of years, and he says nothing....I always thought, man thats a way to respond to something you cant explain...unlike all the folks who claim to have seen one and go on tv and just ramble about it..........creepy......other buddies have asked him about it....but they get the same response......he was freaked out for a couple years over it they claimed....and he says nobody believes him anyway so thats why he just doesn t even talk about it.......but this could all be a big myth hes created*


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 14, 2008)

If I haven't ever seen one, then how will I claim I made a positive ID on the target before shooting??

I am going to let what ever it is walk and wait for a doe to come by.


----------



## birddog316 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ya'll may think me crazy but i was turkey hunting in between redding and red Bluff Ca years ago and came across some tracks that looked like Shaq had been walking barefoot around the creek...I got a plater cast of one of them...never have seen the actual Sasquatch creature but it sure did set my neckhairs on edge when i figured out what those prints were.

here is a video link to a supposed "saquatch" walking under a video trailcam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHVFE02NTgU

Camera was strapped to a branch about 10 feet above feeder pointing down when this was caught, location near the Klamath River, Oregon/California border


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 11, 2009)

birddog316 said:


> here is a video link to a supposed "saquatch" walking under a video trailcam
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHVFE02NTgU
> 
> Camera was strapped to a branch about 10 feet above feeder pointing down when this was caught, location near the Klamath River, Oregon/California border



That video was proven to be of a chimp named "Oliver"...
he was a chimp that had a lot of human characteristics. Google him for more info... Those Youtube Bigfoot videos are pretty cool though!


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 11, 2009)

Every one of y'all are crazy...certified crazy if you think there is even ONE bigfoot in GA...Its only Rosie O'Donnel out for a stroll...relax.


----------



## toolshead86 (Jun 11, 2009)

shoot him in the leg, if screams you shot me you know its not real.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jun 11, 2009)

gonney goo goo


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Jul 9, 2009)

indian legend says if you kill a bigfoot you will die within 5 years


----------



## DrewDennis (Jul 11, 2009)

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> gonney goo goo




Best Eddie Murphy of all time!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 11, 2009)

i dont care if this thread started back in 2004..........I am glad to have read it.  I have 3 favorite websites, this one, a fishing forum and the BFRO!!
One of the first mornings at Pinelog last November, my buddy swore up and down that he heard that OHIO scream and was FREAKED OUT. I heard nothing, but had one of those ear warmer head bands on and I could not even hear him standing next to me shouting "did you hear that?"

BTW- The BFRO is supposedly going to start filming BF expos.  Not sure when the shows will start to air, but STAY TUNED.  These show will blow Monsterquest away.

I did find this track at Pinelog and the hair on the back of my neck was standing on end

BTW- this is NOT a good photo since it was taken with my Cell, but this track did NOT have any claw marks and was about 2 inches bigger than my foot, all the way around!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 12, 2009)

interesting find there bfriendly!  Did you report it to BFRO?  Glad to hear they will do some filming on some expo's.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 12, 2009)

PHIL M said:


> yall know how your mind starts wandering while you sitting in the stand for hours on end. well I had a thought the other day. say your sitting in your stand, and a bigfoot steps out at 20 yards, perfect quartering away shot. knowing that there has never been positive evidence of their exsistance. do you shoot it or let it walk? If you where to shoot it, could any charges be brought against you for doing it? there is no season on them, and their not a game animal. Im not sure what I would do.
> ps; Im not crazy or anything like that!


not to alarm you phil, i have a Dr. # you will need, pm me!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 12, 2009)

> interesting find there bfriendly! Did you report it to BFRO? Glad to hear they will do some filming on some expo's.




No, but I did send in a report from a few years back-Class B.

I heard a scream that had been described EXACTLY by several others on the BFRO..........I never gave it much thought about being BF until about 2 or 3 years ago when my buddy showed me the BFRO site, then I reported it.


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 13, 2009)

That video is hilarious!!!!


----------



## NickW (Aug 10, 2009)

Calling all hunters and campers...I know this might seem crazy to some but just try this for the heck of it..when you are in your stand or camping at night, knock once wait 2 seconds then knock two more times Wait a minute or two and see what happens If you get any response faint or not, do it one more time and see if it gets closer.
Email or message me if you get a response and keep your coordinates.
Nick


----------



## watson1shot (Aug 12, 2009)

hey nickw, are you wanting people to do that so you'll know if somebody thats read this is out there with you?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 12, 2009)

NickW said:


> Calling all hunters and campers...I know this might seem crazy to some but just try this for the heck of it..when you are in your stand or camping at night, knock once wait 2 seconds then knock two more times Wait a minute or two and see what happens If you get any response faint or not, do it one more time and see if it gets closer.
> Email or message me if you get a response and keep your coordinates.
> Nick




I can predict the response you would get if you did that while you were in a deer stand: all the deer in the area would avoid coming anywhere near you. I can also predict the response you would get if you were doing it in camp: all your family/and or buddies that you were camping with would mutter unpleasant things about you behind your back for a long time.


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 12, 2009)

Don't shot it I have some in-laws that resemble them creatures and that would only make them mad anyway.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 12, 2009)

Bigfoot does not have the biggest foot!or the hairriest back!


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Aug 20, 2009)

Nothing to pray about, shoot it, wait 6 hours to climb down and run to the truck. we can show future generations the mount ! lol


----------



## chad85 (Aug 21, 2009)

u would think somebody would check for footprints


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 21, 2009)

My Dad grew up near Wedowee Alabama, the old timers there call them "waumpus cats".  There was some intensive logging over there in the mid-70's, that was followed by a flurry of bigfoot sightings.  I just found that out a couple of years ago.  We had our encounter while camping at that time.  I was in the second grade.  Our family of 6 was sleeping in our canvas tent.  We had a mean dog that would fight anything.  Well, in the middle of the night he suddenly went nuts whimpering and trying to tear through the side of the tent to be inside with us.  My Dad yelled at him from inside the tent but nothing would quiet the dog so he finally let him in.  This was a good dog who would have died for us, we never saw him so terrified before or after.  Our lantern was out and it was pitch black and I had to pee, so I got my flashlight and went out and peed beside the tent and went back to bed.  I felt like something was watching me and I sure didn't want to see what it was so I kept the light pointed at the ground!  I still remember that feeling.  The next morning our cooler of food for 6 had been emptied, a half gallon carton of milk torn in half.  Our bacon, hotdogs and steaks were gone.  We never even found the wrappers.  A few weeks later a farmer not far away had something get into a hog pen and kill 11 of his hogs.  A bigfoot track was found.  And a large nest of piled up vegetation was found in an abandoned school.  Later when we were all in high school, 2 of my brothers went out after to dark to check a trotline.  As they pulled up to the riverbank something came at them growling and charging, snapping limbs and scaring them so badly they took off.  There are no bears over there and we have never seen wild hogs.


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 21, 2009)

to this day my baby brother is easily spooked in the woods after dark but he hides it well.  Which is why the rest of us want to borrow a decent gorilla suit and walk in front of his trail cam!  ha ha!  There is a local there that documents bigfoot encounters and evidence.  sometimes he writes little books and sells them on eBay.  They are great.


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 9, 2013)

Old thread but I'm sure it still gets some visits.... First some good advice I recieved as a child from my dad "believe nothing you hear and only half of what you see" But what I consider a pretty reputable source non b.s.er he had an experience on chat n.f. after dark where he heard a lot of yelling and growling and apparent tree banging.upon further investigation the next day large tracks with no sign of boots. Anything is possible, except paying off $17 trillion with more hands out every day.


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 9, 2013)

Self defense that's my story and sticking to it.


----------

